# How do you decide where to donate your resources?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Restaurants, Caterers, Wine distributors...all get hit up for gimmees, usually from non-profits.

When you donate food who do you support?  and how (tray of something, staff & food, whole event)

Years ago I decided that any donations I provide would be for culinary education (specifically local food).  So, for the past 15 years I've participated in James Beard Picnic every Sept...600 guests, typically I get a $200 credit @ a wholesaler.  $$ goes to culinary education in STL.

A farmer apprenticeship program is one I support by providing my expertise & labor. 

Venus Envy was a women artist event that was a hoot.....

So do you have special groups you support?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I've done some cooking gigs for the local Food Bank, Battered Womens Shelter and the Land Trust (gotta preserve our No.Cali. farms).  I refuse more then I accept for the simple reason I don't like being taken advantage of. I beleive  in each of the above non-profits but they seem to think I got nothing but all the time in the world to cook for them for free.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

And $$$$.

I cooked for McDonald House ....was not a good experience.

I just love the "arguement" that you will get business off of a freeby or low-cost gig.....RIGHT>>>>>comeon.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have done spaghetti dinners for my son's scout group and also the food for the late night buffet for their annual fundraising dance.  The spaghetti dinners the group absorbed the cost as it was held to celebrate Lord Baden-Powell and at the dinner the kids got their badges etc and new scouts, cubs and beavers were sworn into the group.  With the buffets, we did our best to get as much food donated as we could and I came up with a menu based on what we had available to us.  Anything that was missing came out of the budget for the event so all that I really gave was my time.  (a

When my daughter was in girl guides I was a leader and our commissioner at the time had alot of ties to many charitable foundations so we were asked as leaders to serve at a charity dinner.  Good exposure for girl guides and all that jazz..  So sure I volunteered my time.  It was a dinner to honor young black students and to award one young man and one young woman a scholarship to help with their post secondary education.  The chef/caterer had also volunteered his time as did his kitchen staff but the food was purchased by the foundation.  Us guiders were to act like servers and we did.  The first course went out very smoothly and then something fell apart with the main course.  The main course was a choice of curry goat or some kind of fish with rice and vegetables and for some reason the kitchen fell apart.  I was watching them sink and finally I went to the chef and asked him if it would help if we were to plate the vegetables and rice and then they could just deal with the meat and he said yes so we did.    People were asking for thier main courses so instead of nagging the k itchen I thought the better approach was to offer to help them and it worked out really well.  The chef thanked us after service (I expected him to tell me to go *ahem* myself) and he actually cooked a private dinner for us at the commissioner's home as a thank you for all we did.    That was a LONG night.. we were just to be there for a few hous to serve but ended up acting as line cooks, dishwashers and busers as well.


----------

